# Der Fastfood-Thread



## schneemaus (26. Februar 2011)

Hallöchen!

Da ich vorhin spontan beim Vorbeifahren am Mcces angehalten hab, um mir da im Cafe nen Flat White und nen Schokomuffin zu holen, ist mir der Gedanke gekommen, dass ich eigentlich gern mal wissen würde, wie es die Buffed-Allgemeinheit so mit Fastfood hält - Also wie oft ihr Fastfood esst, wo ihr Fastfood zu euch nehmt (oder mitnehmt), was genau ihr dort am liebsten esst und ob euch irgendwas hier in Deutschland fehlt, was es in anderen Ländern gibt.

Dann fang ich direkt mal an:
Ich gebe zu, ich esse so 1-3mal im Monat Fastfood - relativ unterschiedlich, wobei ich sagen muss, dass McDonalds seit der Einführung von McCafe einen kleinen Vorsprung hat, weil ich den Kaffee dort einfach abartig lecker finde und die Preise okay sind.
 Wenn ich denn mal beim McDonalds esse, dann meistens n 9er Nuggets Menü, dazu entweder ne Apfeltasche oder nen Cheeseburger, je nachdem, worauf ich Lust hab. Ganz ab und zu darf's auch mal n Big Tasty Menü sein, dann ess ich aber für den Rest des Tages nix mehr. 
Subway mag ich eigentlich recht gerne, steht auch von der Häufigkeit her hinter McDonalds, also kommt schon so einmal im Monat vor.. Mein Standardsandwich: Roasted Chicken Breast mit Vollkornbrot, Frischkäse, normalem Käse, getoastet, Salat, Salatgurke, Paprika, Zwiebeln, Käse-Knoblauch-Sauce und Salz & Pfeffer.
Döner ess ich höchstens zwei-dreimal im Jahr, aber wenn, dann schön mit Schafskäse ^^ 
Beim Burger King ungefähr genauso selten, weil ich es zwar geschmacklich geringfügig besser finde als beim M-Konkurrenten, aber die Preise dort für ein Menü höher liegen (vielleicht steh ich auch einfach nur auf die teureren Burger).
 Pizza Hut mag ich eigentlich gerne, ist aber eine extrem seltene Angelegenheit, weil ich auf dem Land wohne und weit und breit keiner ist - aber wenn, dann schön mit Käse im Rand! Eher hol ich mir ne Pizza bei der Pizzeria in der Nähe, die richtig schön italienisch mit Steinofen backen und der Inhaber/Gastwirt/Kellner irgendwie ein bisschen aussieht wie Super Mario. Vielleicht schenk ich ihm irgendwann mal eine rote Mütze 
Currywurst mit Pommes ist irgendwie nicht so meins. Die Currysauce mach ich lieber selbst und ess die Currywurst zu Hause mit Brot, geht nämlich fast genauso schnell, trieft nicht vor Fett und schmeckt meistens besser.

Was das "vermissen" angeht - seit ich in Amerika war und wir fast nie Abendessen im Hotel inklusive hatten (Rundreise, meistens einen Tag vorher oder am Morgen das Hotel-/Motelzimmer für den Abend gebucht) und richtig Essen gehen im Restaurant dort echt teuer ist, vermisse ich hier in Deutschland drei "Restaurants": Taco Bell, das Tex-Mex-Fastfood (Tacos, Burritos etc.), Arby's, wo ich die besten Curly Fries meines Lebens gegessen habe und wo es tolle Burger und Sandwiches gibt - aber vor allem vermisse ich Coldstone. Ich hab nie besseres Eis gegessen (nicht mal in Italien) als da, wobei die Preise recht happig sind, aber es sich wirklich lohnt, zumal man ja unter suuuuper vielen Zutaten wählen kann, die man in seinem Eis haben will.

Also, dann erzählt mal ^^


----------



## Meriane (26. Februar 2011)

Ich esse wohl so um die 2x pro Woche Döner. Selten stattedessen auch mal Mäcces.
Liegt daran, dass wir nur eine halbe Stunde Mittagspause haben in der Schule und der Dönerladen die billigste und schnellste Möglichkeit ist mal eben was zu essen 
Gut schmecken tut es natürlich auch. Meine bevorzugte Variante: Hühnchen mit süßer Soße ohne Tzaziki.

Vllt solltest du bei der Umfrage noch Asiatisch hinzufügen, wenn man das als Fast Food zählen kann


----------



## schneemaus (26. Februar 2011)

Gute Idee, das hab ich vergessen - würd ich schon zu Fastfood zählen, gibt ja mittlerweile so viele Chinaimbisse, wo man fix reingeht und das Essen nach 5 Minuten auf dem Teller oder in der Tüte hat ^^


----------



## Konov (26. Februar 2011)

Am ehesten kommt bei mir auch Döner dran, weils relativ schnell zu erreichen ist.
Den Döner dann Standard - allerdings ohne Saucen und ohne Zwiebeln am liebsten. Sonst ist es mir zu matschig und nach Zwiebeln riecht man dann einen Tag später noch. 


McDonalds nur ein paar mal im Jahr, schwer zu sagen, jedenfalls ganz selten!
Wenn, dann auch am liebsten Nuggets oder einen Chickenburger und natürlich Pommes.


Sonst bin ich absolut auch Pasta und Pizza Fan und gerne bestelle ich mir eine direkt nach Hause. Da das aber recht teuer kommt, nur so ein mal im Monat.
Dann am liebsten mit viel Schinken und Salami.

Bin eben irgendwie der Fleischtyp. Fleisch ist mein Gemüse!
EDIT:
Zu Chinesisch - eher weniger. Hab ich schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, wo ich mal ne Nacht lang durchgekotzt hab von so ner Süßsauer Sauce. Jedenfalls glaube ich, dass es von der Sauce kam, seit dem nicht mehr.
Im Restaurant natürlich trotzdem gerne. Beim Imbiss no go.


----------



## Petersburg (26. Februar 2011)

Ich gehe so 1x Im Monat zu Mc Donalds.
Vielleicht würde ich auch öfters hinngehen, aber dazu gibt es dort zu wenig Vegetarische Alternativen abgesehen von Pommes und Veggie Burger,
 ich meine es gibt da Tausende Normale Burger und 1 ganzen Vegetarischen ._.


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (26. Februar 2011)

Überrascht mich nich das du den Thread erstellt hast, so ein ähnliches Thema hatten wir ja neulich erst ^^

Ich esse mittlerweile gar kein "Fast-Food" mehr, zumindestens meiner Meinung nach. Ich zähle nämlich sowas wie Döner nicht unbedingt zum typischen Fast Food. Döner ist ja in keinster weise irgendwie ungesund, eher im Gegenteil, wegen dem Gemüse und so. Das Fleisch ist auch eher mager. Sowas zieh ich mir dann auch ab und an mal rein, aber trotzdem sehr selten.

Beim China-Mann genau das selbe. Liebe chinesisches Essen, wird auch immer recht teuer wenn ich bestelle, da ich dann natürlich alles haben muss. Ente, Nudeln, ne Suppe, Frühlingsrollen etc 
Kann man ja 2x von Essen 
Ebenfalls nich ungesund.

Und Pizza ist ja wohl Standard ^^  Obwohl ich sagen muss das ich beim Italiener fast genauso oft Pasta bestelle.

Alles in Allem bestelle ich aber schon recht häufig, aber wie sich wohl herauskristallisiert hat seh ich das nicht als Fast-Food an.
Klar nach der reinen Definition her schon, aber für mich is Fast-Food dann doch eher der typische Mc Doof/ Burger Ping / Kentucky schreit Ficken Fraß.

Beim Mc D. is übrigens fast ausnahmslos in allen Produkten Vanilin enthalten, was ein suchterzeugender Aromastoff ist, falls sich der ein oder andere wundert, warum er manchmal nich an dem Laden vorbeilaufen kann


----------



## Luminesce (26. Februar 2011)

Japanisch, d.h. Sushi und Nudelsuppe bei Yoojis. Ca. 2-4x im Monat. Eigentlich ist es nicht wirklich Fast-Food, da die Zubereitung beim Take-Away Stand genauso lange dauert wie wenn ich drinnen im Restaurant sässe.
Döner gibts ca. 1-3 x im Jahr, genauso wie Pizza vom Pizzakurier.
Mc Donalds, Subway oder Burger King besuche ich höchstens 1 mal im Jahr.
Currywurst find ich ganz lecker, gibts hier in der Schweiz allerdings nur im Kühlregal ^^.


----------



## schneemaus (26. Februar 2011)

Oh, ja, KFC hab ich vergessen... Chili Cheese Fries - legga! Gibt's aber auch höchst selten, da nicht in der Nähe.

Find's auch komisch, dass 2 andere Leute gesagt haben, ihnen fehlt hier was, aber nicht angeben, was fehlt oO


----------



## Berserkerkitten (26. Februar 2011)

Ich wohne seit knapp einem Jahr in England und war in dieser Zeit genau dreimal bei McDonald's, einmal bei Burger King und habe zweimal Pizza bestellt. Ich schätze, damit liege ich bei "selten". Am liebsten mag ich Burger King, dicht gefolgt von KFC, aber McDoof und Pizza Hut sind auch okay. Generell koche ich aber viel lieber selbst - ist billiger, schmeckt besser und macht Spaß. Von der Kohle, die ich mit der Alten bei Burger King lasse, um so richtig satt zu werden, könnte ich locker 2-3 Tage für uns beide und sämtliche Haustiere einkaufen.

Übrigens ist in Nottingham vermutlich jedes 2. Geschäft eine Imbissbude - kein Scherz! Und da gibt's dann meistens alles durcheinander: Kebap, Indisch, Chinesisch, Pizza, Fish & Chips, alles triefend vor Fett und herrlich ekelhaft. Aus unerfindlichen Gründen laufen diese Läden auch noch alle verdammt gut und haben ständig Kundschaft. Ich würde dort nicht mal essen, wenn mich jemand dafür bezahlt.


----------



## Ohrensammler (26. Februar 2011)

Burger King:
King Wings, Whopper
MC Doof
McRip, Nuggets, Cheesburger

KFC ist supi (Spicy)
Pizza Hut auch (wird übrigens nicht wie der Hut aufm Kopf ausgesprochen ihr Noobs da draussen  )

Es fehlt ne Menge aus den US of A

Wendys, Dennis, International House of Pancaces und allen voran Taco Bell.

R.I.P. to Wienerwald


----------



## Ahramanyu (26. Februar 2011)

Zählt Subway als Fast Food?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (26. Februar 2011)

Ich esse in der Woche mindestens zwei mal beim Türken - egal ob Döner, Lamacun, Dürüm..  - Ich bin froh das ich in Norddeutschland wohne, im süden gibt es einfach nur beschissene Döner.
Mcles und Co. esse ich im Monat vielleicht 1x - hab aber durch den Döner und Chinamann jetzt 3x Woche gevoted. Letztendlich finde ich das immer zu teuer und wirklich satt machen tuts auch nicht - ich werd auch bei Subways nicht satt und wenn dann hab ich nach ner Stunde wieder hunger.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (26. Februar 2011)

ich bevorzuge die Pommesbude meines vertrauens... ich kenn den besitzer seit 9 jahren und seit 9 jahren macht er spitzen pommes zum super preis von dem her brauch ich keine anderen fastfood alternative ! So 2-3x schau ich da im Monat für ne Pommesspezial und / oder currywurst vorbei.


----------



## EspCap (26. Februar 2011)

Ich hab leider Montag-Donnerstag eine zeitlich verdammt knappe Mittagspause, daher bleibt mir gar nichts anderes übrig als Fastfood. Meistens Lahmacun oder Pizza, selten auch mal McD. Alles andere dauert zu lange/ist zu weit leg, leider.


----------



## TrollJumper (26. Februar 2011)

Da fehlt KFC! 100%! Das Hähnchen schmeckt so saugeil, ich könnts den ganzen Tag fressen.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (27. Februar 2011)

Alter Schwede! Schon 10 User, die bis zu dreimal die Woche Fast Food fressen und einer, der sogar bis zu fünfmal zuschlägt! Hier hängen nur Fettärsche rum!


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (27. Februar 2011)

> Beim Burger King ungefähr genauso selten, weil ich es zwar geschmacklich geringfügig besser finde als beim M-Konkurrenten, aber die Preise dort für ein Menü höher liegen (vielleicht steh ich auch einfach nur auf die teureren Burger).


das ist aber mal richtig falsch.
mcd ist deutlich teurer als burgerking, weil mcd selten gutscheine anbietet. burgerking hat immer gutscheine und damit bekommt man immer zwei burger in einem menu.
aber wer natürlich ohne gutscheine hingeht ist selbst schuld. letztens erst wieder gesehen, als jemand 3,50&#8364; mehr für das gleich was ich gekauft hab bezahlt hat.



> Ich bin froh das ich in Norddeutschland wohne, im süden gibt es einfach nur beschissene Döner


das ist ja wohl mal die dümmste aussage die ich die letzten wochen hier gelesen hab. so ein schwachsinn.



was fastfood angeht ist subway wohl recht unübertroffen, da man alles selbst belegen kann. kfc ist auch gut, aber leider recht teuer.
burgerking ist preislich am besten, dank der gutscheine. ausserdem ist burgerking recht flexibel. twister fries statt pommes? kein problem.
beim mcd geht sowas meist nicht, auf dem gutschein steht ja pommes... mcd geh ich nicht sehr gern. die sind unflexibel und zu teuer. selten gutscheine, und wenn es gutscheine gibt bekommt man nichtmal statt pommes potatos.
dafür ist der mcrib ganz gut. leider war der vor vielen jahren deutlich besser. 


was aber alle diese fastfoodketten gemeinsam haben, ist der schlechte käse. wenn man dafür noch aufpreis bezahlt, hat man geld weggeworfen. denn der käse schmeckt überall nach überhaupt nichts.


pizza hut ist für mich kein fastfood. ebensowenig wie döner.




> Alter Schwede! Schon 10 User, die bis zu dreimal die Woche Fast Food fressen und einer, der sogar bis zu fünfmal zuschlägt! Hier hängen nur Fettärsche rum!


gibt leute die können täglich fastfood essen und nehmen kein bisschen zu!


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (27. Februar 2011)

Ich es eigentlich ziemlich selten Fast Food, und wenn dann bei Subway oder inner Dönerbude.
Manchmal bis zu 3 mal im Monat manchmal aber auch monatelang nicht.
Wenns hier nen Taco Bell gäbe, wär es wohl deutlich häufiger


----------



## Gauloises24 (27. Februar 2011)

Also am liebsten hab ich (in absteigender Reihenfolge):

- Chicken Wings @ KFC
- Döner
- Big King XXL @ BK
- (Double-)Cheeseburger @ Mäcces

Übern Monat verteilt esse ich im Durchschnitt vllt 2-3 mal Fastfood, manchmal öfters (ca. 5-6 mal) oder auch gar net. Kommt eben immer drauf an wie ich gerade Bock hab 
Ich würd mich aber über mehr KFCs oder Äquivalenzrestaurants freuen...die gibt's einfach viel zu selten! Dann lieber mal eine von den insgesamt 7 (!) McDonalds -u. BurgerKing-Filialen aus meiner 200.000 Einwohner Stadt zumachen und mit nem ordentlichen KFC/Chicken-Restaurant ersetzen


----------



## Laxera (27. Februar 2011)

hui - ein fastfood thema 




so mal meine sachen:




1. was vermisse ich in Deutschland an "fastfood"-ketten (nicht alles was man hier rein wirft gehört hier hin (zumindest nicht zum traditionellen "wenn du mich dauernd isst wirst du fett"-fastfood)):

- pizza-hut: hat es hier nicht (leben "auf dem land")

- red-lobster (fisch restaurant - schmeckt echt toll, war oft da als ich mit meinen eltern 3 wochen USA war)

- tacco-bell 

- subway (kommt bald einer in nächte stadt, aber momentan hat es hier keinen)

- all-you-can-eat steakhouse (mit oder ohne kettenbindung - weiß nimmer wie die kette hieß in der ich oft in USA war - vor allem für frühstück mit schön pancakes, rühr- und spiegelei, sirup und würstchen/gebratener speck 

- iwas asiatisches (normales restaurant schmeckt zwar hier sehr gut, aber: ist halt auch teuer) vor allem da ich diese art essen (reis, gute soße (scharf (aka. mit soja) oder süß sauer (mit schärfe)) und fleisch) sehr gerne mag  (ich sag nur: PEKING ENTE 




2. wie oft gehe ich hin?

1-3 mal pro monat (ab und an wenn ich abends weg gehe, damit ich danach schön weiter billiard spielen kann  (mag disko nicht d.h. wenn ich weg gehe dann meistens gemütlicher billiard abend mit frunden)

- ich gebe eine sache zu: wenn ich in der stadt wohnen würde währe ich wohl öfter da (geht halt schnell und schmeckt mir *schäm*)




3. wo gehe ich hin?

meist zum burgerking weil es mir da besser schmeckt (bis auf EIS - mcflurry ist ungeschlagen (mit smarties drinnen  ))

vor allem weil es eben die anderen sachen (wie z.B. pizza-hut (hätte ich gerne, die machen pizza besser als mancher italiener vor allem mit dem GEILEN käserand))


Mäkes - naja ab und an (die meisten leutz die ich so kenne gehen halt "ein haus weiter" zum burgerking ^^)





4. wieviel esse ich da?

kommt drauf an aber normal:

2x cheeseburger (kann auch einer mehr sein, wenn ich z.B. nix zum mittag hatte)

1x chili-cheese-nuggets mit scharfer soße (liebe die)

1x große pommes (ketchup und majo)

1x große coke

+ nachspeise (auch nicht immer)




so meine paar cent




mfg LAX


----------



## Ceiwyn (27. Februar 2011)

Ich gehe leider schon oft zum McDonalds, Subway oder bestelle Pizza. Naja, Subway ist ja nicht so extrem ungesund, ess da eh nur Salami, Käse und sonst alles, was das an Grünzeug hergibt. Beim McDonalds ess ich auch ab und an mal Salat und McChicken, das ist relativ fett- und kalorienarm. Aber manchmal muss es einfach der Big Tasty Bacon sein.

Burger King hasse ich. Irgendwie schmecken alle Burger gleich und sie sind so plattgepresst, als wär ein 40-Tonner drübergefahren. 

Naja, in der Regel 1x die Woche oder 3x im Monat gibts McDoof. Ist halt einfach am schnellsten, wenn man von der Uni heimfährt. Aber da ich relativ viel Sport mache, ist das okey.


----------



## Shaila (27. Februar 2011)

McDonalds: Meide ich grundsätzlich aus Prinzip.

Burger King: Meide ich ebenfalls grundsätzlich aus Prinzip.

Subway: Nie, denn irgendwie gefällt mir der Laden nicht.

Dönerladen: Schon Öfters, aber es ist nicht so, dass ich nun 3 mal im Monat Döner bestelle. Das ist immer unterschiedlich, manchmal esse ich auch 4x Döner pro Monat, manchmal garkeinen.

Currywurst/Pommesbude: Bei Dorffesten hole ich mir da immer etwas.

Pizza: Das Gleiche wie beim Döner, wobei ich es dem Döner sogar vorziehe.

Asiatisch: Sehr gerne und am Liebsten jeden Tag, es gibt kein besseres Essen als asiatisches Essen, aber ich würde dieses köstliche Essen nicht auf die selbe Stufe von McDonald und Co. stellen.

P.S: Jetzt habe ich Hunger...


----------



## Ohrensammler (27. Februar 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Asiatisch: Sehr gerne und am Liebsten jeden Tag, es gibt kein besseres Essen als asiatisches Essen, aber ich würde dieses köstliche Essen nicht auf die selbe Stufe von McDonald und Co. stellen.




Das ist nicht eine Frage des Essens sondern der Darreichung.

Du kannst in Amerika in Steakhäuser gehen und einen Burger essen, der ist von Fastfood meilenweit entfernt.
genauso kann asiatisches Essen zu Fastfood verkommen wenn du in Berlin am Bahnsteig an einem 1m mal 1m kleinen Imbisstand für 2,50&#8364; Chinapfanne mit Hühnelfleisch isst (schalfe Sauce 10 Cent extla)


----------



## Ogil (27. Februar 2011)

Da ich vom Job her viel unterwegs bin und dann oefters einfach eine Fahrpause an einer Raststaette mache, bleibt mir oft keine Wahl und so sind es dann 1-3x die Woche Fastfood. Meist McD oder BK. Die gibt es halt hier (neben KFC und Little Chef) am Haeufigsten in Raststaetten. Wimpy-Burger vermeide ich wie der Teufel das Weihwasser - und empfehle es hoechstens um sich bewusst zu machen, dass McD oder BK garnicht sooo schlimm sind. Davon ab darf es auch mal Subway sein und wenn wir faul sind bestellen wir ne Pizza.

Doener und Currywuerste gibt es hier leider nicht.

PS: Hier gibt es freilich auch die lokalen "Fryer" (bzw. Fish&Chips-Shops) - aber wie Kitten schon sagte: Die zeichnen sich vor allem durch den hohen Fettanteil aus. Bei mir im Ort mal einen Burger bestellt - der wurde fritiert, natuerlich im gleichen Oel wie alles andere oO


----------



## Vanth1 (27. Februar 2011)

Hmmm selten mal Mcdonalds oder Burger king.
7ei Mcdonalds wäre es dann ein Mchicken menü oder 9ner nuggets oder mal für unterwegs chickenburger + cheeseburger.

6ei Burger King gibt es ja jetzt King des Monats:3,99 fürn Menü,dann nehme ich das wenn ich da bin.Naja ausser da ist son chilli cheese burger,der ist eklig.

5:Kfc:sehr sehr selten.Ess ich einmal dann hab ich 1 Jahr kein bock mehr drauf.

4izza:Ess ich schon öfters aber hält sich auch in grenzen.

3öner und Köfte:Ess ich eigentlich am meisten.Ist einfach super ! 

2:Falafel liebe ich!Ich geh hier zum Israeli in Berlin und ess bei dem dann super Falafel,ich mag den ehrlich gesagt mehr als beim Araber oder so.Schmeckt mir einfach irgendwie besser.Aber da es im Westteil von berlin keinen Israeli gibt sondern eher in Prenzlauerberg muss ich dann schön fahren für,also nicht der erste Platz 

1:Am meisten ess ich eigentlich Sushi. Mit freundinninen,freunde.
Mag ich am liebsten.Ich nehme dann immer diese Pannierten Sushis und die mit den roten Kaviar drum und manchmal einpaar andere spezialitäten aber ansonsten eignetlich nur die und dann gaaaanz viel von


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Februar 2011)

Was mir eindeutig fehlt ist so einiges an Pflanzlichem Zeugs. Pizza ohne Käse geht mir lagsam aufm Sack ^^


----------



## Deanne (27. Februar 2011)

Ich esse eigentlich sehr selten Fast-Food. Burger, Döner und co. fallen für mich ja eh weg, da bleibt wenig über. Zudem finde ich, dass das Zeug auch nicht wirklich sättigt, dafür aber oft total überteuert ist. Da kaufe ich mir lieber hochwertige Zutaten und koche selbst.

Wenn ich es tagsüber überhaupt nicht schaffe, selbst zu kochen, hole ich mir hier und da etwas beim Japaner oder Thailänder, aber das ist für mich auch nicht wirklich Fast-Food. Zudem ich meist vor Ort esse und die Speisen nicht mitnehme.


----------



## NexxLoL (27. Februar 2011)

Ich bin jeden Donnerstag in der Mittagspause bei Subway, und esse ab und zu bei KFC/in der Dönerbude. Wenn ich mal in der Pizzeria oder beim Chinesen/Mongolen essen gehe, würde ich das nicht als Fast Food bezeichnen.

LG


----------



## Cantharion (27. Februar 2011)

Ich esse eigentlich nie fastfood.
Wenn ich etwas für die Mittagspause brauche dann hol ich mir bei meinem Stamm-Asiaten ein frisch gekochtes Essen.

Burger: habe letzte Woche einen gegessen und davor...im Sommer 2010 xD
Pizza: alle 3-4Monate mal, wenn ich eben Lust darauf bekomme.
Döner: Mag ich ehrlich gesagt gar nichts.
Subway: alle 2Monate ca
/e: Currywurst und so ess ich überhaupt nicht



Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Asiatisch: Sehr gerne und am Liebsten jeden Tag, es gibt kein besseres Essen als asiatisches Essen, aber ich würde dieses köstliche Essen nicht auf die selbe Stufe von McDonald und Co. stellen.



Es gibt nichts besseres als frisch zubereitetes, asiatisches Essen. Aber hier sind warscheinlich die asiatischen fastfood-Läden gemeint die nichts mit gesunder Ernährung zu tun haben.


----------



## Olliruh (27. Februar 2011)

_ich esse an jedem Wochentag Fast-Food *.*

Am liebsten Dönder oder Mc`s (:
Am Wochenende gibt es nur Fast-Food wenn ich zu Hause bleibe & zocke ..
dann gibt es immer Pizza *__*

Naja aber ich kann es mir auch erlauben :>
Ich geh 2 mal die Woche 3km schwimmen :3
da geht auch mal [immer] fast food 
_


----------



## ego1899 (27. Februar 2011)

Stimmt da fällt mir ein das bei mir in der nähe ein irishpub is an dem n super imbiss drangebaut is. der hat generell immer bis 6 uhr morgens auf und macht die perfekten burger.

da kostet einer dann halt auch 2,50 oder 3€, nach 2 stück is man in der regel allerdings pappsatt ^^
der macht dir die frisch, du kannst ihm sogar dabei zugucken und die geschmacklich oder generell in einem atemzug mit dem mc donalds bzw bk fraß zu nennen wäre schon fast blasphemie...

is für mich dann aber auch kein typisches fast food irgendwie... sehe das genauso wie ohrensammler ein paar posts weiter oben...


----------



## Shaila (27. Februar 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Das ist nicht eine Frage des Essens sondern der Darreichung.
> 
> Du kannst in Amerika in Steakhäuser gehen und einen Burger essen, der ist von Fastfood meilenweit entfernt.
> genauso kann asiatisches Essen zu Fastfood verkommen wenn du in Berlin am Bahnsteig an einem 1m mal 1m kleinen Imbisstand für 2,50€ Chinapfanne mit Hühnelfleisch isst (schalfe Sauce 10 Cent extla)



Okay, ich wohne halt im Dorf, vielleicht ist das dadurch eine andere Geschichte. Aber auch in Städten hatte ich bisher durchgehend nur positive Erfahrungen mit asiatischem Essen. Das sieht man dann aber halt auch beim Preis, da kriegt man nämlich meistens nichts für 1 Euro.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Februar 2011)

Also Fast Food esse ich eigentlich schon 1x Pro Woche, geht einfach nicht anders weil 1. ich nicht kochen kann und 2. ich erst spät zu Haus bin, deswegen gehts dann auch schonmal zu McD oder zum Dönerladen. Versuche es aber trotzdem in Grenzen zu halten, auch wenn ich eher der Typ bin, der sehr langsam zunimmt ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (27. Februar 2011)

Kochen kann man lernen. Also das ist nun wirklich ne alberne Ausrede.


----------



## schneemaus (27. Februar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Kochen kann man lernen. Also das ist nun wirklich ne alberne Ausrede.



Das stimmt wohl. Ich hab zwar das Kochen von meiner Mutter gelernt, aber mir auch viel durch verschiedene Kochbücher etc. selbst noch beigebracht. Und es gibt echt gute Kochbücher, meine Mutter hat ein ewig altes Buch (müsste ca. 35 Jahre auf dem Buckel haben), superdick, nennt sich "Ich helf dir Kochen" und da ist wirklich ALLES drin. Von Basics wie Spiegelei, Kartoffelbrei und Frikadellen bishin zum Filet Mignon, Beouf Stroganoff und andere Feinheiten, auch ne große Backsparte ist dabei. Hab mal bei Amazon geschaut, hier das Buch: Ich helf dir Kochen

Zudem gibt es viele Studenten-/Schnell-/Einfach-Kochbücher (meine Mutter sammelt Kochbücher, deswegen hab ich schon so meine Erfahrungen ^^), die wirklich alles haarklein erklären.

Hättest du geschrieben "weil ich zu faul bin, um kochen zu lernen", hätt ich das wohl akzeptiert. Aber Fastfood zu essen, weil man nicht kochen kann, ist wirklich nur eine Ausrede ^^

Haben übrigens heute Pizza gegessen, vom Lieblingsitaliener, weil mein Vater und ich beide vergessen haben, unsere Putenschnitzel, die wir heute für's Essen gebraucht hätten, aus dem Tiefkühler zu holen - ist uns auch schlauerweise schon um 17 Uhr eingefallen. Und in der Mikrowelle tau ich echt nix auf :/


----------



## Ulthras (27. Februar 2011)

Sorry, seitdem ich Jim Block kenn, kommt mir McDonalds nur noch eklig vor. .diese lieblos zusammengeklatschten, fettigen Burger sind nichts im Vergleich zu nem JB-Burger.. Nur leider sind die Filialen manchmal bisschen überfüllt, dass ist leicht stressig, aber lecker ist es trotzdem... und vom Preis her ist ein Menü nur ~50 Cent teurer als bei MCCDOnalds, und die Quali ist einfach geiler, sowie dort ist auch mehr bei
Nur die McNuggets bocken noch teilweise..
Und KFC war ich noch nie, ich find den KFC-Mann auf dem Logo zwar sympatisch, aber trotzdem.. ich würds zwar gern mal ausprobieren, weiß aber nicht, ob es sich lohnt


----------



## Dracun (27. Februar 2011)

wir gehen so ca 1-2 x im monat entweder zu mäcces oder BK ... und des auch nur weil der kleene mann gerne da hin möchte wegen den "leckeres Pommes"  Na ja wie gesagt ist wirklich selten und dem kleenen gefällt das 50 cent Spielzeug


----------



## Soramac (27. Februar 2011)

Nunja Ich esse eigentlich recht häufig Fastfood, möchte mich aber damit nicht nun als amerikanischer Staatsbürger outen (: 

Kommt eigentlich auch von der Arbeit in Deutschland von meinem Vater, wir hatten nie viel Zeit zuhause als Familie mal etwas zu essen, da er meistens nie von der Arbeit heimkam und falls ja. Wurde das Essen nur schnell runtergeschlingt, dass jeder Satt war und meistens kam dann unterwegs einer der Fastfood Sachen in Frage. Meistens McDonalds.


Seitdem Ich in Amerika lebe, ist es zwischendurch mal Starbucks, Subway, Dominos (Pizza-Lieferservice) und McDonalds, selten eher Chinesisch, obwohl ich dies am liebsten esse 

Was ich in Amerika eher vermisse ist Döner 

Meine Antwort war 1-3 mal in der Woche.


----------



## Falathrim (28. Februar 2011)

Schwierig...hängt alles von der Arbeitsmenge in der Woche und davon, ob mein bester Freund da ist, ab. 

Wenn mein Dad und ich 2 Wochen allein zuhause sind und mit Arbeit vollgestopft, ist bestimmt 3-5 mal die Woche Döner, Fertigpizza, bestellen beim Lieferservice des Vertrauens o.ä. dran. Wenn mein Bester da ist max. 1 Mal die Woche, ansonsten pendelt es wohl zwischen 1-3 Mal. Mäcces o.ä. sind allerdings recht selten, ich geh da vielleicht alle 1-2 Wochen mal zwischendurch hin. Liegt einfach daran dass ich in einem Junggesellenhaushalt lebe...wir mögen es zwar allesamt zu kochen, aber pizza.de geht halt doch meistens schneller


----------



## Berserkerkitten (28. Februar 2011)

Ulthras schrieb:


> Nur die McNiggets bocken noch teilweise..
> Und KFC war ich noch nie, ich find den KFC-Mann auf dem Logo zwar sympatisch, aber trotzdem.. ich würds zwar gern mal ausprobieren, weiß aber nicht, ob es sich lohnt



Wenn Du McNiggets (hä? ) magst, dann lohnt sich KFC doppelt und dreifach. ist doch alles Huhn da - nur nicht von einer Maschine vorgekaut.


----------



## Ohrensammler (28. Februar 2011)

Ulthras schrieb:


> Und KFC war ich noch nie, ich find den KFC-Mann auf dem Logo zwar sympatisch, aber trotzdem.. ich würds zwar gern mal ausprobieren, weiß aber nicht, ob es sich lohnt



Das ist Harland David Sanders (+ 16.12.1980)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Februar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Kochen kann man lernen. Also das ist nun wirklich ne alberne Ausrede.



Klar kann man das lernen, man kann viele Sachen lernen. Allerdings hab ich ehrlich gesagt wenig Lust nach nem 9 Stunden Tag mich noch vor die Herdplatte zu schwingen und was zu zaubern. Wenn ich allein wohne bzw. in ner WG, werd ich mich auch damit beschäftigen aber im Moment muss und will ich es auch nicht können. Das ist keine Ausrede, sondern ne Tatsache.


----------



## Neritia (28. Februar 2011)

1. Ich glaub die Beschreibung die du hast is ziemlich verfehlt XD ich denke du wolltest hier eher über Junk-Food reden (also typisch ungesundes essen, wenig ballaststoffe, wenig vitamine so zeugs halt) und ned über Fast-Food. Fast-Food kann nämlich genauso gesund sein, Fastfood is nämlich eigentlich nur schnell zubereitet und wenn man ab un zu mal ne kochsendung guckt gibt es da einiges was schnell zubereitet ist XD (Meine Koch- und Erhnährungslehrerin meinte mal auch ein Apfel ist Fast-Food aber kein Junk-Food u ich denke da hat sie recht XD)

Aber Junk-Food esse ich selten - nie, wenns hoch kommt 1 mal im Monat dann halt das typische McDoof oder King, wobei ich immer bei den hühnchen unterwegs bin  den rest gibts zum Glück bei uns in der nähe nicht XD sonst müsste ich meinen Freund davon abhalten sich mit dem zeugs den bauch 
vollzustopfen ... 
Ich steh mehr darauf mal schnell selbst was zu kochen, schön hühnchen mitreis z.b. oder halt anderes zeugs, das mach ich auch wenn ich von der arbeit heimkomme oder sonst was  manchmal auch nachts nach ner tour durch das ein oder andere gasthaus . 
Ich versuche jedoch nun seit mittlerweile 4 Jahren meinem Freund kochen beizubringen -.- aber mehr als nur co-koch ist nicht drinnen  aber wenigstens ist das schon mal ein anfang  er geht mittlerweile auch lieber ne halbe stunde kochen als irgendwo hinzufahren und sich was zu holen. wenn wir kochen, dann zusammen is einfach schöner u netter und man kann über den tag reden während man sich etwas zusammenschnibbelt XD

Was ich jedoch mal unbedingt ausprobieren will ist so ein laden bei mir in der nähe der "Hausmannskost-Fast-Food" anbietet und das is wirklich Fast-Food und ned Junk-Food XD habs leider noch nie versucht aber arbeitskolleginnen von mir finden das sau toll xD muss ich mir mal angucken xD


----------



## Konov (28. Februar 2011)

Neritia schrieb:


> 1. Ich glaub die Beschreibung die du hast is ziemlich verfehlt XD ich denke du wolltest hier eher über Junk-Food reden (also typisch ungesundes essen, wenig ballaststoffe, wenig vitamine so zeugs halt) und ned über Fast-Food. Fast-Food kann nämlich genauso gesund sein, Fastfood is nämlich eigentlich nur schnell zubereitet und wenn man ab un zu mal ne kochsendung guckt gibt es da einiges was schnell zubereitet ist XD (Meine Koch- und Erhnährungslehrerin meinte mal auch ein Apfel ist Fast-Food aber kein Junk-Food u ich denke da hat sie recht XD)
> [...]



Glaube hier musst du berücksichtigen, dass in der Umgangssprache "Fast Food" der geläufigste Begriff ist, daher könnte man die Verwendung des Begriffs in diesem Thread mit der Verständlichkeit für jedermann begründen. ^^
Junk Food ist auch bekannt aber doch weniger geläufig IMO.


----------



## Kwatamehn (28. Februar 2011)

Ich geh in letzter Zeit selten Junk-/FastFood-Essen.


Wenn dann am ehesten McDonalds weil es in der Nähe ist. 
Was ich dann esse ist unterschiedlich: Royal (ohne TS), dazu einen Cheeseburger TS,oder einen Beef Wrap oder auch mal Nuggets.

Burger King gibt es in Wien weit weniger, eher geballt nur in Shoppinggegenden/Center - während McDonals quasi an jeder 3. Ecke ist.


Dafür gibt es in Wien mittlerweile wohl 1000e Dönerbuden, haben die Würstlbuden ziemlich verdrängt - teilweise ist das schon abartig.

So gibt es U-Bahn-Stationen, da sind in einem 10m Radius 5 Dönerbuden, teilweise eine direkt neben der anderen....

Vom Prinzip her, gibt es auch immer mehr All-In-On-Buden: Döner,Pizza,Würstel,Schnitzelsemmel.Teils sogar Chinesisch/Indisch dazu. Wobei die Qualität hier oft leidet.

So muss man genau wissen zu welcher Döner-Bude man geht - da gibt es immense Unterschiede. Von zum kotzen bis echt lecker.

Ein wirklich gutes Döner, ev. mit Lammfleisch kann auch was.


Nachts um 5 und mit etwas Flüssigkeit intus, ist ein Käsekrainer-Hotdog auch mal nett - für Magen wohl nicht, nüchtern krieg ich die Fettbombe kaum runter, aber in so manchen Zustand braucht man das.

Aber dann wirklich als Hotdog, das klassische "Wiener Menü": A Eitrige mit an Buckel und a 16er Blech dazu, brauch ich nicht unbedingt.
(Zur Erklärung für die lieben Nicht-Wiener/Österreicher: Eitrige = Käsekrainer = Bratwurst mit Käse drin, Buckel = Stück Brot(Randstück),16er Blech = Dose Bier (ursprgl. Ottakringer Bier, deren Brauerei ist im 16. Bezirk, daher 16er Blech))



Früher hab ich sehr gern chinesisch bzw. "Running Sushi" (da wo div. Speisen,auch nicht Sushi auf kleinen Tellern am Band vorbeiläuft)gegessen, wobei ich das so nicht unbedingt zum Fast-Food zähle, aber ich glaube irgendwo hat wer erwähnt das wäre eh gesund - leider nein.

In einem typischen Chinarestaurant wird nahezu alles mit Unmengen Glutamaten(Geschmacksverstärker) gewürzt - und so manch einem bekommt das gar nicht gut (Magenbeschwerden,Übelkeit,usw).
Running Sushi(bzw. das chinesische dabei) ist da nicht anders, zudem rennt das dort oft ewig am Band bevor mans nimmt, dementsprechend schmeckt es.


Dafür hat in meiner Nähe ein neues Restaurant aufgemacht, das Teppanyaki Show Grill bietet - weiss nicht ob das der allgemeine Terminus für diese Art der Lokale ist, aber dort wird folgendes geboten:
Man nimmt sich einen leeren Teller, gibt auf der Seite ein kleines Schildchen vom Tisch drauf und geht dann zu einem Buffet - zumindest in besagten Lokal gibt es dann dort eine wirklich riiiiesige Auswahl an frischen Zutaten - alle möglichen Arten von Fleisch/Fisch,Gemüse,Nudeln,usw. Teilweise wirklich qualitativ hochwertig, zB Hirschfleisch,Wildschwein usw.

Daraus stellt man sich auf dem Teller die Zutaten seiner Wahl zusammen, gibt den Teller dann beim Koch ab(Sosse seiner Wahl kann man auch noch aus zig Sorten aussuchen) und bekommt das ganze frisch zubereitet (gebraten) zurück.

Das ganze zum sehr fairen Pauschalpreis und All you can eat - Nachspeisen gibt es auch eine immense Auswahl an frischen Obst,Torten,Tiramisu,usw...bis hin zu Gummibärchen,Colaflascherln,und anderen Gummizeugs


Seit dem ich mal dort war, gehe ich wenn es mich nach Asiatischen gelüstet ausschliesslich dort hin.....normale Chinaläden interessieren mich nicht mehr.



Aja und als Wiener natürlich: ein Schnitzel (ohne Tunke! um Gottes willen!!!!!) oder Cordon Bleu mit Pommes muss auch mal sein


----------



## Ol@f (28. Februar 2011)

Hm, ich geh so 2-3 Mal im Monat Fastfood essen, wenn ich einfach kein Bock habe irgendwas schnell zu kochen.
So gut wie immer gehts dann zum Dönerladen, da es bei uns in der Stadt einfach zig Läden gibt (wird dann teilweise sogar für 1,50€ verkauft Oo - wobei ich mich da immer frag, woran die verdienen bzw. wie schlecht die Qualität sein muss).
Wenn es keinen Döner gibt, dann auch mal eine Pizza mit Zwiebeln.

Selten mal vorm Feiern zu MC's. 
BurgerKing und KFC gibbet nur etwas weiter außerhalb der Stadt, was sich für mich nicht lohnt.


----------



## Doofkatze (28. Februar 2011)

Seitdem ich täglich von meinem Lieblingsimbiss beliefert werde, muss ich nicht mehr einkaufen.


----------



## Erz1 (28. Februar 2011)

Ich bin ein viel zu verfessender Mensch. 
Ich muss schon sagen, dass es deutlich weniger geworden ist, aber vor der Winterpause und die Umstellung meiner Buslinien hatte ich immer mittags soviel Zeit, dass ich fast täglich verschiedene Essensketten in Flensburg aufgesucht habe. , Am häufigsten kam dann doch Mr. McDonald, dicht gefolgt von Pizza.
Danach kommt dann doch mein Dönermann des Vertrauens , - weil ich jeden Sonntag abends dort in der Nähe bin und das schon Gewohnheit geworden ist.
Aufjedenfall hat sich McDonalds drastisch reduziert, dafür ist nun aber der Bäcker eingetreten 
Und jeden Freitag und Dienstag kaufe ich mir einen Kaffee, das gönn ich mir dann doch. :b


----------



## Almdoodler (1. März 2011)

Ich hab bis vor kurzem über ner pizzeria gewohnt... bööse ;D wenn man gefragt wird "wie immer?" ist das meist ein gutes zeichen dafür, dass etwas mit den essgewohnheiten nicht stimmt   

PS: ich bin für dunkin´ donuts in hamburg!!


----------



## Ohrensammler (1. März 2011)

Almdoodler schrieb:


> PS: ich bin für dunkin´ donuts in hamburg!!



Ob der wohl anders ist als in Berlin oder München ?


----------



## Almdoodler (1. März 2011)

anders? zumindest wäre es für mich näher ^^ 

sind die in berlin und münchen nicht gut oder was meinst du?


----------



## Neritia (2. März 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Glaube hier musst du berücksichtigen, dass in der Umgangssprache "Fast Food" der geläufigste Begriff ist, daher könnte man die Verwendung des Begriffs in diesem Thread mit der Verständlichkeit für jedermann begründen. ^^
> Junk Food ist auch bekannt aber doch weniger geläufig IMO.



schon klar  aber wenns keiner sagt bleibt das auch so  u da es da einen unterschied gibt und ich mich mit ernährung (aufgrund persönlicher umstände) befasse ist mir das nur aufgefallen  und sollte ja nur ne anmerkung sein


----------



## Perkone (2. März 2011)

Fast Food ess ich so gut wie nie... Erstmal ungesund, nicht gerade Figurfördernd und die Stoffe, die in solchem Essen stecken sind auch nit ohne. Da koch ich mir lieber selber was, nehm von daheim was vorgekochtes mit für Mittag oder ess ne Kleinigkeit zu Mittag. Außerdem würd mir Fastfood nicht guttun da ich, obwohl ich selten Süßigkeiten oder FastFood ess, genug auf den Rippen hab hehe 
Aber wenns doch mal sein muss - Burger King.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. März 2011)

Mhm... wie oft? Kommt drauf an wie die Woche verläuft... bin ich viel unterwegs dann so 1-3 die Woche... ansonsten recht selten...
Meist auch nachm THW oder davor, je nachdem ob ich schon Frühstück oder respektive Abendessen hatte.

McD ist wohl da eher favorit obwohl ich die Pommes beim King eigentlich sehr mag aber McD ist halt einfach grundsätzlich aufn Weg


----------



## Sin (2. März 2011)

Ich esse wenn es hoch kommt alle 2 Monate bei BK einen Extra long chili cheese. Mittagessen wird von der Arbeit aus bezahlt, also muss ich nur am Wochenende kochen. Und selbstgekochtest schmeckt einfach viel besser.


----------



## Aeiouz (2. März 2011)

Es sollte mehr Imbissbuden geben wie die Truckstops in den USA das sin Burger.


----------



## Friedjoffchen (2. März 2011)

Vor der BSE-Krise war der Döner mein Favorit, nun wird meistens der Putenfleisch-Mist verarbeitet der nicht schmeckt. Leider wird hier kein gescheiter Lamm-Döner abgeboten.
Somit hat "Charlie" und seine Sofortküche es übernommen mein Schnell-Frass-Bedürfnisse zu stillen. Gelegentlich McDoof; ich liebe diese wohlige Übelkeit nach dem dritten BigMc. Selbst zu kochen ist aber meine bevorzugte Wahl, auch wenn es da zum Teil "Fast-Food"-Sachen sind die ich mir koche. 
Kochen zu Lernen war eine Existenz-Frage, denn wenn man gerne isst und als Pfadfinder in den Lagern dies weiter möchte, setzt man sich die Kochmütze auf und macht das este daraus. Als mir im Europa-Lager in Frankreich die frischen Hühner, die man uns eines Tages gab, tatsächlich gelangen und das sogar gut( es sagte zumindest niemand was Gegenteiliges solange ich das Kochmesser noch in der Hand hatte) und dies dann auch noch für die unsere anderen Gruppen machen durfte, da sich niemand traute die Hühner auszunehmen und dann zu braten, wußte ich zumindest ich kann es wirklich einigermaßen. Heute versuche ich irgendwie mal neue Dinge zu kombinieren, die mir gerade in den Sinn kommen, oft hat die Mülltonne dann mehr Hunger, als ich, oder genießt es lieber^^. Aber dann sind auch Erfolgsmeldungen dabei, die man auch Gästen vorsetzen kann. 
Kochen ist aber auch was relatives, denn ich kann mir ne dose Ravioli oder Miraculi kochen oder eben nach Kochbuch. Beim ersteren gewinnt der Döner-Laden plötzlich besonderen Charme, während, wenn man letzteres kann, McDoof doch deutlich verliert. Aber Geschmäcker sind bekanntlich verschieden und somit ist es gut, dass es so viele Alternativen gibt.

ein kochwütiger Zwerg


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (2. März 2011)

> Vor der BSE-Krise war der Döner mein Favorit, nun wird meistens der Putenfleisch-Mist verarbeitet der nicht schmeckt.


das ist blödsinn. es kommt auf die fleischverarbeitung an. vom fleisch her schmeckt man normalerweise keinen unterschied zwischen putenfleisch und rindfleisch im döner.


----------

